# JL Audio Help (W7 & Slash)



## angelspeedfreak (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello All,

I recently bought a 12w7 to replace the 2 12L7's that I was using previously. The w7 is obviously a far superior Sub and just sounded so much better that I had to do it. When I purchased the w7 I had it hooked up to the sub channel of my Infinity Kappa Five amp. This amp is rated at 200w @ 2ohms and 300w @ 4ohms. I am guessing this put 250w into the 3ohm w7. From everything I have read on here, it seemed like I really needed to give the w7 much more power. Now onto my problem and questions.....

With the 250w I was giving the w7 using the Infinity amp, the sub sounded awsome. It gave me great lows and just sounded so much better than anything I have ever heard before. Since I thought I really needed more power, I went out and bought a JL Audio Slash 1000/1 amp. This seems to be what everyone on here suggests and it is also what is called for in the owners manual of the w7. Problem is..... Now the w7 doesn't sound anywhere near as good as it did with the 250w I was giving it with the Infinity amp. I am really hoping that I am just doing something wrong with the settings, but I have followed what the w7's manual tells me to do.

Is there anyone that can give me some suggestions? What I dont seem to have with the 1000/1 is the lows. That Deep grumbling awsomeness is missing. It honestly sounds just like the L7's now  I have tried to retrace my steps and see what could be wrong, but I just don't see it. I replaced all the power wire with 0/1ga kicker and have 4ga going into the amp. I think power is okay?

Please help out a dumb guy if you can..... Thank you


----------



## mosconiac (Nov 12, 2009)

The dumbest question I have is: "Is the 'infrasonic filter' switched on or too high?" From the pic above it seems to be "off".


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

take a picture of the amp's settings on the JL and the infinity (how it was when it was in the car.. I'm assuming you didn't change them). Post the pics up here. Maybe you just have something switched over wrong.

It is possible that the wiring is messed up somehow; maybe an RCA isn't as snug. Who knows. Changing things out, sometimes you'll find that you didn't connect the wires back correctly or completely.

Now, the stupid question is why give up 2 12's to go to a single 12". Given the right box, there's no reason that what you had initially could have sounded worse than what you have now. 
You live and you learn, though...


----------



## TeamLorett (Dec 25, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> take a picture of the amp's settings on the JL and the infinity (how it was when it was in the car.. I'm assuming you didn't change them). Post the pics up here. Maybe you just have something switched over wrong.
> 
> It is possible that the wiring is messed up somehow; maybe an RCA isn't as snug. Who knows. Changing things out, sometimes you'll find that you didn't connect the wires back correctly or completely.
> 
> ...


Agreed, while many would argue which sub is better, the 2 L7's should have produce much more than a single W7.


----------



## TeamLorett (Dec 25, 2009)

Are you hearing any high frequencies through the sub? are you sure you have the right interconnects connected to the amp and are the settings correct on the headunit. Make sure if you have a dsp,eq or a eq on the headunit that they are at a level that will be sufficient for the sub amp. Power would not be a issue as the JL's are pretty picky and will shut down very easily at low voltage and if there is not sufficient amperage. It is most likely what others have suggested such as sub filter of x-over but these are a few things to check if that fails. Also, I cannot remember as I have not used any JL's in the past year but is there not both a bass boost level and a standard gain for this amp? May need to play with them.


----------



## angelspeedfreak (Oct 5, 2009)

I have that set to "off". Does this need to be on? 









Here are the other settings...

















Thank you for the help.... If I turn this "on", what freq would you suggest?


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

I would have swapped over 2 L7s for a single w7 in a heartbeat. As for your settings, was there a lot of bass boost dialed in on the Infinity amp that isn't on the JL amp? I believe those JL amps have a switch for the input level as well, could be that's switched the wrong way. As was said earlier get us some close up pics and it'll get sorted out. WOW beat me to at!!! Your pics were up as soon as I finished this post.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes the infrasonic should be on and set somewhere between 20 and 30hz. My guess at this point would be that you had bass boost on the Infinity amp, try switching on your bass eq, set the Q around 1.6, set the frequency around 45 and give it a bit of boost. See if that's more what you were expecting. From the looks of it everything appears to be set properly so that's all I could imagine it being.


----------



## TeamLorett (Dec 25, 2009)

You have the bass boost set at zero, turn it up till it sounds like what you are looking for


----------



## angelspeedfreak (Oct 5, 2009)

TeamLorett said:


> Agreed, while many would argue which sub is better, the 2 L7's should have produce much more than a single W7.


The 2 L7's were extremely loud... Much Louder than the single w7, this is true. I put the w7 into my car at a friends request and the sound was just sooooooo much smother and it is hard for me to explain, but the lows were just amazing. The amp I was running with the 2 L7's was a Soundstream that gave them 1500w. I thought this would be too much power for the single w7 so I never tried that combo.


----------



## TeamLorett (Dec 25, 2009)

angelspeedfreak said:


> The 2 L7's were extremely loud... Much Louder than the single w7, this is true. I put the w7 into my car at a friends request and the sound was just sooooooo much smother and it is hard for me to explain, but the lows were just amazing. The amp I was running with the 2 L7's was a Soundstream that gave them 1500w. I thought this would be too much power for the single w7 so I never tried that combo.


Trust me, I understand. The L7's Have somewhat of a punchy/crunch sound. The JL do sound very clean and smooth in comparision. While I have never been a big JL fan due to the price, the equipmet is pretty descent. I ran a pair of 10w7' in my trans am with a 1000/1 and it sounded great and was loud as hell when I needed it to be.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

All your settings look correct assuming you have an aftermarket deck with standard preout voltage. 
What headunit do you have? 

You don't need to be turning up the bass boost. That's essentially turning up the gain at a specific frequency (center frequency). 250w with bass boost of even 6dB would only be 1000w, which is what your amp is rated for alone, without a bass boost.


----------



## TeamLorett (Dec 25, 2009)

I believe on the JL's if the bass boost is set at zero it works as though there is no lowend bass. I cant remeber as it has been a while but I though I ran into that problem with the first on I installed as I always set the boos at zero.


----------



## angelspeedfreak (Oct 5, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> All your settings look correct assuming you have an aftermarket deck with standard preout voltage.
> What headunit do you have?
> 
> You don't need to be turning up the bass boost. That's essentially turning up the gain at a specific frequency (center frequency). 250w with bass boost of even 6dB would only be 1000w, which is what your amp is rated for alone, without a bass boost.


I think my HU has 4 volt preouts. Pioneer AVH-P600 with the settings all at zero for boost on the Sub channel.


----------



## angelspeedfreak (Oct 5, 2009)

TeamLorett said:


> You have the bass boost set at zero, turn it up till it sounds like what you are looking for


I will give it a shot.... I have a baby and usually try to stay away from anything that "boosts" the sound at low levels, but maybe this is just what the doc ordered?

Thank you all for the suggestions.

The Infinity Amp did not have any boost turned on, I am at work and cant seem to find a pic, but I am positive.


----------



## TeamLorett (Dec 25, 2009)

Yeah, I never mess with it and normaly keep it down but there was somethig that was strange from what i remebered with that amp and I thought it was the bass boost. I had a similar problem as yours but it was a while ago. If not, is there any posibility you may have wired the sub out of phase? (one of the terminals wired backwards). it looks like you have only a single set of wires to the output from the amp from what I can tell.


----------



## angelspeedfreak (Oct 5, 2009)

On my way home from work I turned the Infrasonic Filter "on" and set the freq to 25, I honestly couldn't tell any differance. On the way to work tomorrow I will turn the Bass EQ "on" and see if that does it. 

Any suggestions as to what to set the "Q" and "center freq" to? 

Here is what the settings on the Infinity amp were. Note: I have the HU crossover set to 80hz for the sub channel.









One question that I am thinking to myself is would the gain be something that could majorly affect the sound on this? The Infinity I had turned all the way to max (because I was trying to get every watt possible). On the 1000/1 I have the gain set at about 20% (I know it is hard to tell from the pic if it is at 20 or 80, but I have checked many times).

I will check the "bass eq" tomorrow.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## angelspeedfreak (Oct 5, 2009)

TeamLorett said:


> Yeah, I never mess with it and normaly keep it down but there was somethig that was strange from what i remebered with that amp and I thought it was the bass boost. I had a similar problem as yours but it was a while ago. If not, is there any posibility you may have wired the sub out of phase? (one of the terminals wired backwards). it looks like you have only a single set of wires to the output from the amp from what I can tell.


I really dont think I have it out of phase but I will look again just in case. Thanks for the suggestion, I know a lot of the times it is the easiest details that are missed.


----------



## TeamLorett (Dec 25, 2009)

angelspeedfreak said:


> On my way home from work I turned the Infrasonic Filter "on" and set the freq to 25, I honestly couldn't tell any differance. On the way to work tomorrow I will turn the Bass EQ "on" and see if that does it.
> 
> Any suggestions as to what to set the "Q" and "center freq" to?
> 
> ...


Yes it will majorly affect it. It is almost the same as having your HU turned volume down to 20 percent and never being able to go any higher.


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Forgive me if I missed something. Did you upgrade your ground wire's? I bet your new set-up is pulling more current than before, 300rms to 1000rms is a big jump.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

and now we see why. your gain on the infinity was JACKED.
Also your bass boost looks to be around 3dB.

Set your new amp's gain to a level where it sounds good. Then leave it. 

The bass boost doesn't boost anything at 'low volume'. It is indeed an additional gain and will effect the output at all volumes, not just low volume. It will act as a gain for that center frequency. Anything that's within the center frequency's 'Q' will also get the effect of the bass boost. If you're going to use the bass boost, then turn it on and set the gain with it on. Don't set the gain then turn the bass boost on. You'll likely generate a nasty signal that will make your 'clean SQ' w7 sound like garbage and possibly destroy it.

The SSF is a high pass for your subwoofer. You use this to keep your sub within it's mechanical limits and is needed typically for ported box installations. Of course, you can always benefit from it if you need it. Although, some never push their subs to that point anyway and never use a SSF. You set it up for you... not for what others do. And, in this case, I'm going to say you'll need it.
It's not that you can't hear it when it's on, it's that you hear it when it's not enabled. 


You need to do some reading on how to properly set a gain. A gain is the most confused piece of car audio equipment and leads to many deaths of speakers. Seriously, read up on gain setting. JL's site has a good tutorial on it. You can set it by ear, but if you have to jack it up to WOT, then you've got problems. With the power being quadrupled, you should expect to be plenty loud without having to crank the gain on the new amp.


----------



## angelspeedfreak (Oct 5, 2009)

TeamLorett said:


> Yes it will majorly affect it. It is almost the same as having your HU turned volume down to 20 percent and never being able to go any higher.


It is really hard to explain what i mean. Obvioulsy gain is very important. What I mean to ask is, since the gain on the old infinity was set to max and the gain on the new JL amp is set really low, will the volts differance cause a big differance in that "low bass" that I am looking for? I really don't think I am still stating the question correctly.

When I turn up the gain on this amp more than it is at currently I just get too much bass at low volumes. Since I have a baby in the car a lot, I am really trying to keep low volumes close to bass free. The infinity did this with the gain set to max. I am guessing this is becasue the amp was so low of an RMS that at low levels I didn't get much output and this is not the case with the new amp.

Thank you for putting up with my questions. I know the easy answer would be, "put the infinity amp back in, since that is the sound you liked". While I have thought about it, I really want the best sound I can get, and I just don't see how a 250w sub channel from a 5 channel amp could possibly sound better than a 1000w mono amp that the sub was ment to be ran with.

I really appreciate all the help and comments.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Dude, it's all IN THE BOX!

Why did you choose that box? What is it tuned to?

What was your box like for your 2 L7's? Was it ported or sealed? What tuning frequency, if ported? How large (per sub) if sealed, and did it have separate space for each sub or did both subs share the whole box space? Again, what was the tuning frequency?

These are the things that determine what your output will be at 'low bass'. 
You HAVE to know your box and the design, otherwise you're not going to get anywhere with this. 

And again, you're comparing the output of 2 12" subs vs. 1 12" sub.


PS: I'm not trying to be rude at all. I just want to make sure you _understand_ what is going on here, and I need to know that you know the basics, such as the box parameters. You need to know this information. There's no reason you shouldn't.


----------



## angelspeedfreak (Oct 5, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> The SSF is a high pass for your subwoofer. You use this to keep your sub within it's mechanical limits and is needed typically for ported box installations. Of course, you can always benefit from it if you need it. Although, some never push their subs to that point anyway and never use a SSF. You set it up for you... not for what others do. And, in this case, I'm going to say you'll need it.
> It's not that you can't hear it when it's on, it's that you hear it when it's not enabled. .


Wow.... Now I feel really stupid. What is an SSF? I do understand how to set gains by sound alone. I dialed up the infinity to sound its best and it just happened to be at max. With the JL it sounds best at about 20%. I have not tried the correct way to do gains with a multimeter, I guess I really need to do this. I have the Focal discs with the test setup, I just need to figure out exatly how to use the Multimeter. 

Any suggestions what setting might work best for my application?


----------



## angelspeedfreak (Oct 5, 2009)

bkjay said:


> Forgive me if I missed something. Did you upgrade your ground wire's? I bet your new set-up is pulling more current than before, 300rms to 1000rms is a big jump.


Yes and no.

My original setup was 4ga power and ground to the Infinity five channel. I then upgraded to 0/1ga and added the soundstream amp (both amps at 4ga).

I dont think the power or ground is my problem as the JL amps do not turn off or show any problems running.


----------



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

SSF= subsonic filter. On your JL it's the "infrasonic filter" control.

bikinipunk, I think his Bass Boost is at 0, from looking at the LP frequency dial. Seems like 4:00 is minimum and 2:00 is maximum for those pots, going clockwise.


----------



## TeamLorett (Dec 25, 2009)

I understand what bikini is asking but since you say it sounded good with the old amp I think you just have some settings to adjust. Sound like you need a remote gain or bass knob or make some adjustments on the subwoofer output from the Headunit . Are you saying that you are getting too much bass at a higher gain setting but not enough at a lower point almost like there is a big jump in the gain at a certain point? Also that enclosure does look quite large. I believe the max recomended airspace is 1.75 for the sub.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

kvndoom said:


> bikinipunk, I think his Bass Boost is at 0, from looking at the LP frequency dial. Seems like 4:00 is minimum and 2:00 is maximum for those pots, going clockwise.


I looked again and believe you're right. At first glance it looked like it was a hair above minimum.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

angelspeedfreak said:


> Wow.... Now I feel really stupid. What is an SSF? I do understand how to set gains by sound alone. I dialed up the infinity to sound its best and it just happened to be at max. With the JL it sounds best at about 20%. I have not tried the correct way to do gains with a multimeter, I guess I really need to do this. I have the Focal discs with the test setup, I just need to figure out exatly how to use the Multimeter.
> 
> Any suggestions what setting might work best for my application?


Now, then, the box is most likely the culprit.

Again, we need the parameters of what EXACTLY you had before and what you have now.
We could run this through a box modeling program rather quickly if we know everything, and can show you what you should have expected and see if that lines up to what you're hearing.


----------



## angelspeedfreak (Oct 5, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> Dude, it's all IN THE BOX!
> 
> Why did you choose that box? What is it tuned to?.


I had the box built to JL specs at the only local shop. It is 1.95cu ft (a little larger than JL's manual) and is tuned to the reccomended 32hz.



bikinpunk said:


> What was your box like for your 2 L7's? Was it ported or sealed? What tuning frequency, if ported? How large (per sub) if sealed, and did it have separate space for each sub or did both subs share the whole box space? Again, what was the tuning frequency?


I will answer the questions, but I hope it is understood that I am NOT trying to compair Subs. There are more reasons for switching than just sound. Space played a big role as well. The L7's were in a dual ported inclosure (it is at work, so I will take a pic in the morning. They each had 2.5cu ft and it was tuned to 40hz. Once again I am not trying to compare subs. What I am trying to get is the same (but maybe louder) sound fromthe w7 that I got by using my infinity amp as opposed to the JL amp.[/QUOTE]



bikinpunk said:


> PS: I'm not trying to be rude at all. I just want to make sure you _understand_ what is going on here, and I need to know that you know the basics, such as the box parameters. You need to know this information. There's no reason you shouldn't.


I truely appreciate all your help. You are actually the one that brought me to this site believe it or not. I think I have read every post you have done on this and other sites and really appreciate your time in helping me and my dumb questions. Any comments, questions, ideas, thoughts, or suggestions you have for me are taken in very high regards. I know that you of all people have tried almost everything, so your answers will be highly sought after.


----------



## angelspeedfreak (Oct 5, 2009)

kvndoom said:


> SSF= subsonic filter. On your JL it's the "infrasonic filter" control.
> 
> bikinipunk, I think his Bass Boost is at 0, from looking at the LP frequency dial. Seems like 4:00 is minimum and 2:00 is maximum for those pots, going clockwise.


Boost is turned as low as possible on the infinity. Should be Zero.

Thanks...


----------



## Banegio (Nov 28, 2009)

just throwing out ideas......

check the left & right channel connection individually


----------



## angelspeedfreak (Oct 5, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> Now, then, the box is most likely the culprit.
> 
> Again, we need the parameters of what EXACTLY you had before and what you have now.
> We could run this through a box modeling program rather quickly if we know everything, and can show you what you should have expected and see if that lines up to what you're hearing.


Again, I am not trying to compare the subs or the box. I do understand that the box plays a very important role (which is probably why just some wood cost so darn much), but I am only looking to get the same great sound I was getting using a different (and lower quality I am guessing) amp with the same single w7.

I can go out and measure the box and give the exact specs if that will help in any way, please let me know if this could help.

I really appreciate the help, but I just have a feeling that we are talking apples and oranges here.... Sorry if my ignorance is showing.

I am not looking to go out and be heard by everyone on the block. I am 30 years old now and have a 6 month old baby girl. I am just looking to have a quality sound when I need to relax and blow off some steam by turning the radio up. The L7's were loud, but just not quite what I was looking for.


----------



## angelspeedfreak (Oct 5, 2009)

Banegio said:


> just throwing out ideas......
> 
> check the left & right channel connection individually


What exactly should I be looking for? I have disconnected each individually and I do get sound from each.


----------



## pjhabit (Aug 12, 2008)

You may just like the sound of distortion. Having the underpowered Infinitys gains maxed out probably gave you heaps of it. Distortion can be loud & could easily be mistaken for musical output. Not that there's anything wrong w/ that, it's just personal preference.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

Jesus this thread has gone entirely off course. You said you like the way the sub sounds now, you just want some more low end bass, it so happens your amp has the ability to do JUST THAT. Read what I posted ages ago on how to set it and see if you don't enjoy how it sounds. You can flip the bass eq on and off all day, it does nothing until you set the q (how much range it covers) set the center frequency (where the most boost occurs) and set the boost to where you want it. There is NO POINT messing with anything else except for possibly the gain (but you stated earlier you LIKE how it sounds now). If you like the way it sounds now and only want some more low end bass then use the bass boost, it's a no brainer. I really don't understand why people will try and tell you to check or change everything when you can get what you want out of your setup with the turn of a dial. It's your setup man only you can know what you expect out of it. If it were my setup I would have a few things set differently, I would be using a 24db slope set around 90hz on the crossover, infrasonic would be on and set around 20, bass eq would probably be on and dialed in around 45hz with a little bit of boost, but it's all about what you want it to sound like.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ why would you even use the EQ at (most likely) the resonant frequency of the car itself?
If he likes the way it sounds, then your suggestion is just as wrong as any of ours, by your own definition of why we're wrong.


The OP's problem could be a number of things. If it's the 'low lows', then it probably has more to do with the box tuning and the fact that he has a single subwoofer rather than two. His output would be practically doubled with 2 subs... even down into the 'low lows' range.
If you do want to use the bass boost, use it on the lower frequency range... try to set it to about 28hz (just tossing out a number) and give it a decent Q on it of about 2. But, make sure you watch the sub on a high output song to make sure you're not overpowering it. Also, this would be a good case for you to use the SSF.
Food for thought... the SSF is typically set at the tuning frequency of the box itself for a reason.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

"If it's the 'low lows', then it probably has more to do with the box tuning and the fact that he has a single subwoofer rather than two."

He already said he likes the way the JL sub sounded on the old amp, but the new amp doesn't have the low end punch he wants so apparently it has the upper register he wants just not the bottom end.

"His output would be practically doubled with 2 subs... even down into the 'low lows' range"

He never stated what his old enclosure was, he already said he likes this new sub over the old one as well as saying the sub SOUNDED LIKE HE WANTS with the old amp. Smart money is on an amp setting issue plain and simple!

"try to set it to about 28hz (just tossing out a number) and give it a decent Q on it of about 2."

Give it a nice boost at sub 30hz, but loosen up the Q so it will boost well below and above that extending well below traditional box tuning frequency...

"watch the sub on a high output song to make sure you're not overpowering it." 

Visual cues to overpowering would be... This is new to me, I never knew you could measure over excursion or overheating with the naked eye!

"the SSF is typically set at the tuning frequency of the box itself for a reason."

No they aren't. By your own definition you're telling him to set the subsonic filter to what his box is tuned to, then dial in bass boost which is most likely below that frequency?

In closing you're running off of a lot of assumptions here, one being that he knows the bass he is lacking is below 40hz, two being that his issue is "the new sub won't go low enough" (even though he already stated it did with the old amp). Take a step back and realize that if the op tries what I recommended and says "that didn't fix it" he has nothing to lose, he can dial it right back and then go chase after other gremlins. There's no point in trying to say I made some sort of contradiction in my statements because of what you feel is the issue with his setup.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

This is my quick theory on what's happening in your situation, you went from 300 to 1000 watts, your crossover settings are quite a bit different from before. You used to have the deck crossover at 80hz, the infinity low pass at 320hz. Your top "DBO" setting is your "infrasonic filter" in the infinity amp it was set to 10, so you did have a subsonic filter it was just set very low (had no real impact on the sound just protected the sub) for the wattage that was accetable. You now have 1000 watts and even though the amp crossover is at 65hz and the deck is at 80, the upper bass register is going to be quite a bit louder. You have already stated you don't want to make this any louder so you have 2 ways around it, 1 is to tighten up the crossover slope and drop the frequency then turn up the gain (I wouldn't recommend this honestly). The other is to use a bit of bass boost. Those amps have a TON of flexibility to shape the boost how you want it, you can have a very narrow boost or a very wide boost at any frequency on the dial. You basically have a really well thought out 1 band eq right there on the amp so you can make the bass sound how you want it too.


----------



## angelspeedfreak (Oct 5, 2009)

Brian10962001 said:


> This is my quick theory on what's happening in your situation, you went from 300 to 1000 watts, your crossover settings are quite a bit different from before. You used to have the deck crossover at 80hz, the infinity low pass at 320hz. Your top "DBO" setting is your "infrasonic filter" in the infinity amp it was set to 10, so you did have a subsonic filter it was just set very low (had no real impact on the sound just protected the sub) for the wattage that was accetable. You now have 1000 watts and even though the amp crossover is at 65hz and the deck is at 80, the upper bass register is going to be quite a bit louder. You have already stated you don't want to make this any louder so you have 2 ways around it, 1 is to tighten up the crossover slope and drop the frequency then turn up the gain (I wouldn't recommend this honestly). The other is to use a bit of bass boost. Those amps have a TON of flexibility to shape the boost how you want it, you can have a very narrow boost or a very wide boost at any frequency on the dial. You basically have a really well thought out 1 band eq right there on the amp so you can make the bass sound how you want it too.


Thanks Brian. You have been a big help. I turned on the bass eq this morning on the way to work and it did sound a little more like what I am looking for. I have the boost set to 2db, so on my way home today I will turn it up to 6db and see if I can tell the differance. I am still a little unsure of where my "Q", "Center Freq" and "infrasonic freq" should be at, but I guess I really just need to play with it until it sounds good to my ears.

Right now I have "Q" set to 1.1, "center Freq" set to 35 and "Infrasonic" set to 25. Boost is on at 2db, but I will up it and see if that gives me the effect I am looking for.

Thanks again to all, It is surly sounding like it is just a simple settings problem I have.


----------



## pjhabit (Aug 12, 2008)

JL has some great tutorials, to help you better understand how the settings work.
http://mobile.jlaudio.com/products_amps_pages.php?page_id=30


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

The Q adjusts how wide the boost is, the wider the q the more of the range it covers, so if you have the Q set at say 2 centered at 40hz there will be X amount of boost at 40hz (however many db's you dial in, lets say you dial in 6) and it will taper off quickly leaving no boost at 60hz. If you turn that Q up to say .5 (all theoretical numbers here) then you would have 6db of boost at 40hz, 2db of boost at 60hz and no boost at 100hz. This goes the same the other way. The tighter the Q (higher number) the less range of bass you are boosting, the looser the more is boosted. 

The center point frequency is where the peak of the Q lands, you put this where you want the boost to occur, on your setup I would still recommend trying between 40 and 45hz, this is a very common boost frequency and usually gives the results people think of as low bass.


----------



## bradinar (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a question semi related to this thread. I too have a 12W7 on a 1000/1 but mine is in a sealed box. Currently I have the infrasonic filter off. Is there any reason to turn this on in a sealed box or should I just let the sub roll off naturally? Sorry if i'm thread jacking.


----------



## ncv6coupe (Oct 25, 2009)

someone stated it earlier somewhere but i think what you were hearing was distortion out of the infinity amp and you were mistaking that for more bass, that 1000/1 is definately much much more powerful than your other amp, somethings you say sort of conflict what you say later on, i'm not knocking you for it but deep bass you don't hear you feel technically, go play with the jl tutorial on the eq, it has a animated display that actually shows you whats happening when you turn the knobs, pretty detailed


----------



## angelspeedfreak (Oct 5, 2009)

pjhabit said:


> JL has some great tutorials, to help you better understand how the settings work.
> Car Audio Amplifiers - Car Audio Amps - JL Audio


Great info... Thank you, I will make sure to check these out tonight...



Brian10962001 said:


> The Q adjusts how wide the boost is, the wider the q the more of the range it covers, so if you have the Q set at say .5 centered at 40hz there will be X amount of boost at 40hz (however many db's you dial in, lets say you dial in 6) and it will taper off quickly leaving no boost at 60hz. If you turn that Q up to say 2 (all theoretical numbers here) then you would have 6db of boost at 40hz, 2db of boost at 60hz and no boost at 100hz. This goes the same the other way. The tighter the Q (higher number) the less range of bass you are boosting, the looser the more is boosted.
> 
> The center point frequency is where the peak of the Q lands, you put this where you want the boost to occur, on your setup I would still recommend trying between 40 and 45hz, this is a very common boost frequency and usually gives the results people think of as low bass.


I will try this on the way home from work today.. Thanks again for all the help, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

Sealed enclosures won't unload below the tuning frequency like a vented enclosure will. You can still run the infrasonic, it will lighten the load on your amp and sub's a bit and you probably will never miss the bottom end you cut off. On a sealed enclosure I really don't see much point cutting any higher than 20/25hz.


----------



## riceandpho (Dec 30, 2009)

the correct settings are bass eq on on the amp, the slope should be 24, the q should b 1.1-1.6, center should b at 45, boost at 3. infrasonic at on at 25hz, amp low pass at 85hz. hope this helps, i use the tutorials and it makes my 2 12w3v2 in ho box sound top notch.


----------



## pjhabit (Aug 12, 2008)

riceandpho said:


> the correct settings are bass eq on on the amp, the slope should be 24, the q should b 1.1-1.6, center should b at 45, boost at 3. infrasonic at on at 25hz, amp low pass at 85hz. hope this helps, i use the tutorials and it makes my 2 12w3v2 in ho box sound top notch.


 The correct settings for YOU, maybe. They aren't universal for every install-vehicle-equipment-preference etc.


----------



## riceandpho (Dec 30, 2009)

well im sorry then, these worked well in my truck tho


----------



## angelspeedfreak (Oct 5, 2009)

riceandpho said:


> well im sorry then, these worked well in my truck tho


Thanks for the suggestion. I now have mine set close to yours and it sounds much better than it did before. I am just starting my install and havent done any deadening so it still kinda sounds like sh#t, but thats my fault for not going in the right order to begin with.....


----------



## riceandpho (Dec 30, 2009)

the 12w7 manual said to set it like that tho, see 
http://mobile.jlaudio.com/pdfs/557.pdf
hope this helps, its in the lower middle on page 8.


----------



## angelspeedfreak (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone. With all of your help I learned that I just needed to turn on all of the filters and boosts.

I now have it sounding about as good as I am going to get until I do some deadening I think. I might need to upgrade the electrical as well, as when I turn the volume up my lights are a dimming.....


----------



## 1GStoEnvy (Sep 3, 2009)

this will help with my install on my 13.5 w7 in a few weeks... thanks for the info guys


----------

